# Handgun antelope 2012



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Monday I shot a small buck antelope with a .44 mag. It was my 4th antelope taken with a handgun.

At sun-up I missed a nice one from about 80 yards; shot under it. Later in the morning, on the way home, I took an antelope at 47 yards using 240 grain Hornaday XTPs:









Uh....I don't recommend sneaking up on an antelope with shorts on.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Handgun antelope*

Nice job! Congrats! I couldn't hit my own rear end with a pistol.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Handgun antelope*

Very cool, never thought about hunting goats with a handgun. Congrats.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Handgun antelope*



wyogoob said:


> Uh....I don't recommend sneaking up on an antelope with shorts on.


If i ever see an antelope with shorts on, i'll be sure to stay away! :shock:

Nice going goob!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Handgun antelope*

Nice shirt!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Handgun antelope*

2007, 75 yards:










My other two hand gun pronghorns were does.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Handgun antelope*

Show off.......

Nice work!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Handgun antelope*

Congrats Goob Awesome way to hunt them. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Handgun antelope*

Alright!

Gabagool-a-la-lope! :EAT:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Handgun antelope*



sawsman said:


> Alright!
> 
> Gabagool-a-la-lope! :EAT:


Or his yummy antelope jerky. |-O-|

Nice job on the lope. When's your elk hunt?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Handgun antelope*



Catherder said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Alright!
> ...


I have 2 elk tags. It goes from Sept 1 till Dec 31, I think. We have a lot of elk and can get 3 elk tags in WY now. Makes ya wonder what all those wolves are doing.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Handgun antelope*

Pretty awesome goob! Am gonna start callin' ya Deadeye Goob! Best of luck on the elk hunts!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Handgun antelope*

Nice Wyog!!!

The antelope my wife and boy shot are dang good eaten!

I've been crock-potting lope for 3 weeks ,, GOOD STUFF!

Now you need to try a bow on them  :O||:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Handgun antelope*

Well done. I don't think I'd be able to buy enough ammo to hit an antelope with an open sight revolver.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Handgun antelope*



goofy elk said:


> Nice Wyog!!!
> 
> The antelope my wife and boy shot are dang good eaten!
> 
> ...


Thanks Goofy. I've killed 2 goats with my bow and one was a nice one. I think up to 40 yards I'm as good a shot with my bow as I am with a revolver. As you well know the toughest part is getting close to them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Handgun antelope*



Packout said:


> Well done. I don't think I'd be able to buy enough ammo to hit an antelope with an open sight revolver.


I hear that. I would sight my revolvers in at 50 and 75 yards using a rest. Then I would practice standing up and shooting off hand. Couldnt hit a 5-gallon bucket, always shot low, pulling the muzzle down when pulling the trigger. frustrating

So I got a Smith & Wesson Stealth Hunter with a tune-up action and a trigger job out of S & W's Performance Center. Wow, it made all the difference in the world.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Handgun antelope*

Wow, that looks like a hoot. I wish I could shoot a pistol well.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Handgun antelope*

Nice Goob!

I was out Friday night and Saturday morning. Not a single doe to be found Friday evening. All bucks, which were as curious as George... could have sucker punched them. Anyway, after alot of glassing and 400 yard shots I filled my two doe tags late saturday morning. And no, I didnt take those shots with my handgun.


----------

